

French startups disrupting the way you experience fashion online - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/02/14/10-french-startups-fashion-marketplace/

======
Ryel
In about 1.5 months I would love to show HN some actual innovation to the
fashion space.

I'm getting things buttoned up (pun intended) on a startup we're developing in
NYC working a full range of bleeding API's and we've done some heavy surgery
on the Youtube API in order to add some pretty cool new UI features. Simply
put, we are focused on content creation and curation in a simple, tumblr-esque
way.

As we sit now in a closed 'alpha' stage we have a slick new html5 WYSIWG and
hopefully we'll be launching with an interesting feature thats inspired by
some older, commonly used html tricks using "hotspots" or "Image Mapping".
Essentially we wrap up that under-used html trick and make it easy for the
user to do on their own, in their browser or device. And without spoiling the
fun of the surprise, we'll be using that feature to monetize content for our
content creators (and we've also implemented it directly on videos).

~~~
appledapple
Sounds like you're saying that Youtube content creators will be able to tag
items in their videos and this could directly link to say an Amazon affiliate
link to buy the product in the video. If so, this sounds like a really
profitable idea. How far off am I?

~~~
Ryel
;) You have the right state-of-mind.

But step back a little and see the bigger picture. Real world implementation
of the old affiliate system is high-quality spam in exchange for pennies on
the dollar.

------
marknutter
[http://flink.io/](http://flink.io/)

iOS only? Not even a website equivelant? I for the life of me cannot
understand this strategy. How do you tell your friends to use it? They all
have to own iPhones? You don't want your service to be browseable at work or
at home on your laptop? I just don't get it.

~~~
tbarbugli
and the iOS app is not even that great...

~~~
totofrance
would have appreciated a disclosure :) why do you think the app is not great
by the way?

~~~
tbarbugli
too slow to be great (btw what do you mean about the disclosure thing?)

------
finishingmove
I wonder if something like hemingwayapp.com could disrupt the way people use
the phrase "disrupt the way"...

~~~
bertil
LinkedIn made a great report, a year ago, I think, on what words were over-
used in CVs; not sure if they compared it to common English, or click-though
of the profile. I guess Hewingway could do the same, but they'll need your
usual reading activity for that: outside of SV/HN, ‘disrupt’ is still mainly
something rude you do to a speaker.

------
JacobAldridge
Definite emphasis in this list on experiencing _fashion_ , as opposed to
online shopping. Some eye-catching sites (and products, and prices I presume).

So it's probably off topic of me to ask for any thoughts or links for buying
great suits online - not invitation-only great, but wearable and stylish. Or
does no-one in the Valley wear suits these day?

~~~
retube
> Or does no-one in the Valley wear suits these day?

not to be _that_ guy, but there are markets for stuff beyond SV...

~~~
kd0amg
Sure, but would you ask people _here_ about such things?

------
elwell
I'm in a 2/3 French startup. We don't disrupt fashion, but here's a fashion-
related example of what we do: [http://wesawit.com/events/mercedesbenz-
fashion-week-at-linco...](http://wesawit.com/events/mercedesbenz-fashion-week-
at-lincoln-center-for-the-performing-arts-2014-02-07-52f4fa66734b3)

All feedback is greatly appreciated.

------
tbarbugli
What are this companies doing that you think is so disrupting? I could not see
anything really new there. At the contrary they all seem to be doing not
anything innovative or new.

I checked flink and the app could barely keep up when scrolling so they
execution quality is not there either...

------
poseid
I wonder how those sites can keep up with technology compared to Net-A-Porter,
Amazon, etc.

Paying programmers who can develop such sites looks expensive, and reaching a
scale with sales margins is rather difficult I would say.

~~~
adam-_-
I dare say that if anything they can outpace established companies with
technology and risk taking, that's one of the benefits of being small and
unknown. What will be harder is whether they can break into an industry
dominated by "who you know, not what you know" and if they can build enough of
a successful reputation and useful connections to compete.

------
aero_climb
Guys if you have any questions about Wheretoget.it (my startup), feel free to
ask :)

~~~
tbarbugli
It seems like a clone of fashiolista.com (disclaimer: I work there)

------
c2prods
I really like Dymant. That's an innovative approach, extremely interesting for
selling luxury items.

